# Going crazy with this cloudy tank!!!



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, I posted on this last month about my cloudy tank, tried all suggestions, and managed to get it partially clear for a day or so but it clouded back up and is driving me insane!!! It has been cloudy like this for like almost 2 months!!!

It is a 29 gallon, all water parameters are normal and have not altered as it is a well established and fully cycled tank. It is running with the Marineland Penguin 150B Bio Wheel filter, I have also added to it in the 2nd filter media space a bag of Fluval filter media made to trap extra phosphates, nitrate, and nitrites to help water stay safe and clear (not working for clearity). 

So the cloudiness coloration is almost like a milky white when the light is on. The tank does have three live plants in it, one of them being mondo grass (which is new, added like 4 days ago and doing well). 

So I have tried everything...
Water changes- Gave me a few hours of reduced clarity, and then went right back (did as much as a 50% WC)
Algae remover- just left me with a lot of work for my gravel vac. 
Aqueon Water clearifier- did nothing
Phosphate Remover- worked great for the first dose, reduced cloudiness by like 50%...cloudiness came back.
Walmart water clearifier everyone brags about in the little yellow package- lifted a bit of the cloudiness, but not enough to make my tank clear again. 
Fresh Carbon for the filter- nothing.

My thought was that maybe my filter in its entirety should be replaces with a better one? I would love to get a canister filter, but that is out of my price range. But I am not impressed with the bio wheel, and feel like my old HOB Power Filter was better. 

Any ideas??!!!


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

What are the water parameters for the ammonia?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Andarial said:


> What are the water parameters for the ammonia?


 
They are too low to register on water tests, so below .02 ppm.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Well that shouldn't be making your tank cloudy >< maybe it just is overloaded though I'm not quite sure how big your fish are in the tank because they don't sound like big fish >>


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Andarial said:


> Well that shouldn't be making your tank cloudy >< maybe it just is overloaded though I'm not quite sure how big your fish are in the tank because they don't sound like big fish >>


 
Yeah, all the fish in there are relatively small....if it helps, here is a run down of the fish and their current sizes...

4 habrosus cory: the largest is barly 1 inch, the smallest is close to half an inch (max full grown size is 1-1.4 inches)

4 albino cory: They have grown very fast! The largest is now just over one inch, and the smallest just under one inch (max full grown size is between 2-3 inches, closer to 2)

6 brilliant rasboras: The largest of the group is just over an inch long. (about 1.5 in full grown)

3 sunrise tequila guppies: They are all between 1 and 1.5 inches. (2 inches full grown)

3 fancy guppies: my oldest I have had for a while is probably just over an inch including his big fancy tail. The two younger ones are maybe an inch. (1.5 inches full grown)

balloon molly: he is about the size of a quarter (reading material says he can reach 3 inches, but I think he is pretty big as he is as he isnt the typical balloon, he was a hybrid and has the body deformities that a blood red parrot has, and I have had him for a while, long while, and he hasnt grown, I dont think he can).

lyretail molly: this guy is new, but he is about an inch and a half long. (Suppose to max out at 2-3 inches)

3 oto catfish: the largest is close to an inch, the other two are pretty small compared to the biggest. (Max size of 1.5-2 inches)

*Full grown sizes based on research regarding their maximum sizes they can possibly reach.

Any other ideas for the cloudiness???


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Not any clue coming from me ._. sorry, I'm battling myself with a cloudy tank but that's because mine just has too many big fish in it so they are getting rehomed


----------



## DeAnne (Mar 13, 2011)

*Filter?*



LasColinasCichlids said:


> Okay, I posted on this last month about my cloudy tank, tried all suggestions, and managed to get it partially clear for a day or so but it clouded back up and is driving me insane!!! It has been cloudy like this for like almost 2 months!!!
> 
> It is a 29 gallon, all water parameters are normal and have not altered as it is a well established and fully cycled tank. It is running with the Marineland Penguin 150B Bio Wheel filter, I have also added to it in the 2nd filter media space a bag of Fluval filter media made to trap extra phosphates, nitrate, and nitrites to help water stay safe and clear (not working for clearity).
> 
> ...


 

I am wondering if it is the filter. I have the same filter in a 20 gallon tank & have the same problem you have. I have over 20 fish tanks & only one has the Marine land penguin. Was reading posts to see what others did for the cloudy water when I noticed you have the same filter that I do. I might change and see if that clears things up!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you though, I appreciate all the brainstorming!!! Hope you can get a handle on your tank too...at least you know your issue. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure and good luck ^^ I will be keeping an eye on this thread and hoping for you


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

DeAnne said:


> I am wondering if it is the filter. I have the same filter in a 20 gallon tank & have the same problem you have. I have over 20 fish tanks & only one has the Marine land penguin. Was reading posts to see what others did for the cloudy water when I noticed you have the same filter that I do. I might change and see if that clears things up!


 
I was thinking, sadly, that the filter itself might be the issue!!! 

And I thought the bio wheels were suppose to be great!!??!!

I guess on my next payday I will have to get a different filter all together. Any suggestions on great filters for a 29 gal tank that cost around $30 give or take??? I was thinking Aqua Clear, but am not familiar with them.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Aqueon Quietflow has always worked for me


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Andarial said:


> Aqueon Quietflow has always worked for me


I did some more research on the Aqua Clear Filter by Hagen...I think I might try it out. Its over my budget, but has rave reviews!!! And I like that it has the option of using my fluval media filter in it. 

Thanks for the suggestion though! I will keep it in mind if the Aqua Clear becomes too unbudget friendly come payday. 


Thanks to both of you for helping!! It is greatly appreciated! I think I am on the right track to a clear tank!!!


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

I have AquaClear HOB filters on both of my tanks. I have been really happy with their performance but just to give one word of advice... they can be a bit noisy if one little thing happens to throw them off. I guess I would say they are finicky when it comes to that... maybe all filters are like that and I don't realize it because AquaClear are the only ones I've ever had... but if there are bits of plants stuck to the intake, it'll get noisy... I have had to take them apart more than a few times to rinse the impeller... or if the lid isn't lined up JUST right... or if you don't have it sitting just right it will rattle a bit against the glass... I have heard of many people complaining that they are obnoxiously noisy, but they really are quite silent if all of those things I listed are taken care of.

that being said... I'm switching to a canister filter on my big tank as soon as I can afford it, because I have heard canisters are better for planted aquariums.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

i am not familiar with that filter but is there a way to get a water polishing pad to fit in your filter.. may help clear up the cloudyness


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

@iamgrey... yeah, noise isnt an issue for me, the tank it would be on is in the living room and the hubby is the one who would have to deal with the noise issue, and as loud as he has the tv I dont think he would notice. My marineland is pretty loud itself though. 
Glad to hear its a good option. 
I have had tons of issues with my marineland...the biowheel wont turn half the time...it takes 10 mins of fiddling with the filter media to get it in the perfect spot to allow just enough water to pass by just right to spin the bio wheel... and I have to take it apart every couple of weeks to clean the propeller thing and stuff, which I hear is what you have to do with the aquaclear, and thats not a big deal for me so it should work out nicely! 
Thanks for the input!!!

@wannalearn... not sure, but i am sure I could... I am just going to upgrade filters...the marineland is only 150 gph anyways, which is pretty low for a 29 gal (as I found out here on my beloved TFK). And the Aqua Clear is like 200 gph (as I want the AquaClear 200/50...its for up to 50 gallon tanks). 
Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## llexpress20 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have gone from the original top fin filter that came with the tank to a canister filter to a aqua clear 50 and I still have cloudy water. When I switched the first filter, I was told to run the bio wheel for 10 days and add good bacteria, this kept nitrites at 0 but did nothing for the cloudy water. Then I was told to add pro clear, but that didn't work either. Today I did a 50/50 water change, changed filters, took everything out to wash it. As of right now the tank is still cloudy and I haven't put anything back in yet. Help-- I can't see my fish:-?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

llexpress20 said:


> I have gone from the original top fin filter that came with the tank to a canister filter to a aqua clear 50 and I still have cloudy water. When I switched the first filter, I was told to run the bio wheel for 10 days and add good bacteria, this kept nitrites at 0 but did nothing for the cloudy water. Then I was told to add pro clear, but that didn't work either. Today I did a 50/50 water change, changed filters, took everything out to wash it. As of right now the tank is still cloudy and I haven't put anything back in yet. Help-- I can't see my fish:-?


Have you tried a phosphate remover? 
I have noticed that I have to always use it in my take bc with the low flow they build up more in my tank (although not the main issue for cloudiness in my tank right now). 

Okay...can you answer these for me...
1- What size tank?
2- Live plants? (helps with extra filtration...although with a bad filter, makes no difference)
3- What filter and all media are you CURRENTLY using? (and do you know the specs on it, like how many gph it filters?)
4- What are your water parameters? (at least the ammonia, nitrate, nitrite)
5- Is it cycled? How long has it been up and running?
6- How many and what kind of fish are in the tank?
7- What is your lighting schedule?
8- What is your feeding schedule?
9- What all chemical additives have you put in the tank in the last two weeks?
10- Do you have anything for extra oxygen in the tank for the fish, like a bubbler? (I ask bc when water gets super cloudy I always am concerned for the oxygen level in the tank.)

Here are the ideas I have that could be the issue without first knowing the answers to all the questions I asked...
1- Phosphates too high
2- Overcrowded (too many fishies)
3- Overfeeding
4- Algae bloom
5- bacteria bloom
6- poor filtration
7- uncycled
8- too much access debris
9- water changes of small and frequent havent been kept up with (not saying thats the case, just another reason for cloudy water).
10- Forgot to wash substrate (if newer tank)
11- When switching filters, it could have been done wrong and it upset the cycle causing the tank to go into a re-cycle or mini-cycle each time the filter/media was changed, contributing to cloudy water. (However, i doubt you changed your filter after only a few days or a week or so, and I assume you ran the old and new at the same time to allow the good bacteria growth, or at the very least put the old cartridge in the new filter with the built up good bacteria.)

And I am sure I and other members can add to the list of what can make a tank cloudy...and it could be a combination of a couple of them....as mine started as an algae bloom and high phosphates...now its just purely a crappy filter not doing its job effectly and all I can do to help combat it until I can get the new filter is water changes and phosphate remover...I am sure having as many fish as I do doesnt help either...plan on getting rid of the rasboras as soon as my friend can come get them.

Anyways...hope this helps, and I will contribute as many thoughts as I can when you respond. Good Luck.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

And welcome to TFK!!! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

So...I got my new filter today... AquaClear 50 (for my 29 gallon tank). Originally I was going to have it running with my current Marineland Penguin 150 Biowheel for a few weeks to make sure not to kill off any beneficial bacteria...but then I got to thinking...why remove the biowheel at all? Why not run both filters for as long as I can?? Especially since down the road I plan on two big ol goldfish for that tank (or dwarf cichlids)???

And this AquaClear must be good, it was almost twice the price of my Marineland!!!

So, if no one objects, I plan on running both of these filters on the same tank indefinately.


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

i don't think mondo grass is a true aquatic plant


----------



## llexpress20 (Mar 19, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> So...I got my new filter today... AquaClear 50 (for my 29 gallon tank). Originally I was going to have it running with my current Marineland Penguin 150 Biowheel for a few weeks to make sure not to kill off any beneficial bacteria...but then I got to thinking...why remove the biowheel at all? Why not run both filters for as long as I can?? Especially since down the road I plan on two big ol goldfish for that tank (or dwarf cichlids)???
> 
> And this AquaClear must be good, it was almost twice the price of my Marineland!!!
> 
> So, if no one objects, I plan on running both of these filters on the same tank indefinately.


 

I went with that filter too and it has improved my tank. I can see my fish:-D I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I am also feeding less and keeping the light off more then on1


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

llexpress20 said:


> I went with that filter too and it has improved my tank. I can see my fish:-D I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I am also feeding less and keeping the light off more then on1


Yeah, I installed the new filter last night, and this morning I could see my fish again!! It still has a little bit left to clear, but after a good gravel vac to pick up all the rest of the dead algae I killed when there was an algae bloom, I think it will be completely clear...especially after I add some more live plants in mid-April. 

Between all my fish in that tank there is never any food leftover... I often feel as though I might be overfeeding, but with none remaining after like 3 minutes, I am sure I am right on the money on amount of food. lol

I went to petsmart to get my new filter yesterday, and there was a new associate, an older lady, and she came over to see if I needed any help and saw that I was holding the AquaClear, so she asked if my filter had burned out...I said no, but its a Marineland Biowheel, she just laughed and said that I needed not to say anything more and that she knew that was a common issue. She also said the larger Marineland BioWheels, I think they are the Emperors (spelling!!), work good, but the Penguins are crap. She said folks are always in there trading it in for the AquaClears. 

The tank it went on is only a 29 gallon, but the AquaClear for up to 30 gallons still only does 150 gph like the Penguin 150B, so I opted for the larger AquaClear 50 that does 20-50 gallons at 200 gph...so between both filters I am running 350 gph!!! 

The AquaClear has the foam, carbon, and biomax...the Biowheel has blue fiber, carbon, and Fluval bag (for removal of excess phosphate, ammonia, nitrite, and to keep nitrate down....bought it for the phosphate removal, had a lot of issues with them getting out of control thanks to a poor filter). 

So I am thrilled with the overnight results!!! And I recommend this AquaClear filter...thankfully I am aware of the need for routine care of the filter parts...have to keep up with it on the Biowheel too, or any filter for that matter!!!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Jwest said:


> i don't think mondo grass is a true aquatic plant


It's not. But it stays pretty and healthy for several months in tanks before it slowly starts to yellow, at which point I would toss it before it throws my water parameters off balance. But mondo grass works rather nicely in tanks that arent exactly plant friendly...as I dont use any plant food, which seems to always work nicely for mondo grass...I have had it in there for almost a month now, and oddly it seems to have grown...if it lasts longer than expected then that works too. 

I wouldnt actually recommend mondo grass...and if it wasnt at a "cant pass up" price, I would have skipped it. But it works for now...the fish love playing in it, and it is very pleasing to the eye.


----------

